# Don Wimber size



## Cinderella (Jan 24, 2007)

How does Phrag Don Wimber compare to other Phrags in terms of size? I have Don Wimber but most of my other Phrags are not BS yet so I don't know if DW is in the middle of the spectrum as far as size goes?


----------



## Heather (Jan 24, 2007)

Mine is 4N, so size may be larger than others, but I think it's at about 15-18and mature. Now, if it would only bloom.


----------



## LWSIS (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know if my Don Wimber is 4N or 3N but the plant size approaches 24 inches. It has bloomed 2 times in the past 3 years for me-real nice large orangy flowers....Larry


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2007)

Heather said:


> Mine is 4N, so size may be larger than others, but I think it's at about 15-18and mature. Now, if it would only bloom.




Threatening really does work. Sheath is now developing well.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2007)

Don wimber would have to be somewhat big because it has some longifolium. Longifolium is what makes many phrags big I believe


----------

